
Show HN: Finally contributing back ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ - dieselz
http://shrug.es/
======
tent
There is an excellent keyboard that serves the same purpose, available on
android.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codebutler...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codebutler.shrug)

Truly life changing

------
jetti
This is awesome. If I could request a feature it would have to be adding the
flip table

~~~
dieselz
heh, my buddy said the same thing. I'm looking into expanding into other
verticals. I think the flip table industry is ripe for copy/paste disruption.

~~~
nstart
Swipe right for more options? :D

------
ratfacemcgee
rad, I needed a new homepage...

Edit: re-reading my comment, it _does_ sound a bit sarcastic. I want to make
it clear, I actually did set this to my homepage! :-)

------
devhead
feature request: rest api so i can skip the whole browser nonsense

~~~
dieselz
POST [http://api.shrug.es/shrugs](http://api.shrug.es/shrugs)

You'll receive a 201 (if the server isn't overloaded with requests) and a JSON
response including metadata regarding a shrug, including correct pronunciation
based on the geo-location of the requesting IP.

ok, not really, but if you are looking for a CLI solution: alias s='echo
¯\\\\_(ツ)_/¯ | pbcopy'

------
zilchers
Well done sir, this is a great service.

~~~
zaatar
Sorry, I'm confused; what exactly does this service provide? (serious)

~~~
bbcbasic
It transmits emotion at the speed of light, anywhere in the world, on demand.

------
bbcbasic
Good place to forward your 404 or unused domains.

------
vogt
A true exercise in Giving The People What They Want(TM).

